# Hey, anyone have any furry head tutorials? preferrably ones that arent overly cartoon



## Zrcalo (Jun 29, 2009)

-ish...

;; couldnt finish.

anyway, I was thinking about making a head out of wire and tape, but trying to get hangers in the right position is rather difficult... 

I dont want a GIGANTIC cartoon furry head... something more simple will suffice... like: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/39005/

I'm going to be making a white wolf if that helps much. I have taxidermy eyes, but I would much rather use my own... XD

anyway, much help appreciated!

open or close mouthed would be fine.. I'm just having a hard time finding tutorials. 

and so far....

white wolf gloves $2.00
1 yard white fur, 1 nose, 2 eyes, leather scraps (for ears) $11.60

so far on my partial suit I've spent $13.60

and any tips for a tail? I really want to make a robotic one....


----------



## Zrcalo (Jun 29, 2009)

*Re: Hey, anyone have any furry head tutorials? preferrably ones that arent overly car*

>>anyway, I was thinking about making a head out of wire and tape, but trying to get hangers in the right position is rather difficult...

here's the fail proof.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Re: Hey, anyone have any furry head tutorials? preferrably ones that arent overly car*

Hey, those paws look great. I'm actually finishing up my own head. The tutorial won't be up on my deviantART for a long time, but I can give you sort of a step-by-step walkthrough without pictures. Just PM me or something.
Now, for the tail. I don't know about robotics, but my tail has a wire frame. I basically took some cheap copper wire ($4 for 14 feet at my local craft store) and made it into a verrrry basic tail shape. Since I'm a fox, it would be fluffy anyway. If you want a thinner tail, you could make the wire frame a little more defined. That's up to you. Then you just draw your tail on the fabric you want, cut it out with the fabric folded over itself so there are two identical copies, and sew the halves together. I made a fursuit tutorial on dA that explains that last sentence with a picture. XD.
Let me know if you need anything explained. Hope this helps! :3


----------



## Zrcalo (Jun 29, 2009)

*Re: Hey, anyone have any furry head tutorials? preferrably ones that arent overly car*



RoseHexwit said:


> Hey, those paws look great. I'm actually finishing up my own head. The tutorial won't be up on my deviantART for a long time, but I can give you sort of a step-by-step walkthrough without pictures. Just PM me or something.
> Now, for the tail. I don't know about robotics, but my tail has a wire frame. I basically took some cheap copper wire ($4 for 14 feet at my local craft store) and made it into a verrrry basic tail shape. Since I'm a fox, it would be fluffy anyway. If you want a thinner tail, you could make the wire frame a little more defined. That's up to you. Then you just draw your tail on the fabric you want, cut it out with the fabric folded over itself so there are two identical copies, and sew the halves together. I made a fursuit tutorial on dA that explains that last sentence with a picture. XD.
> Let me know if you need anything explained. Hope this helps! :3




 thanks! well.. I didnt make the paws, I bought them at the dollar store, and the rest of the "outfit" is more of a joke I put together in 20min of boredom. I'll take your advice on the tail! though I'm having a very dificult time finding long fur for my tail.....


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: Hey, anyone have any furry head tutorials? preferrably ones that arent overly car*

I don't know how to help you there, though I DID see a gigantic, fluffy bath towel in Bed Bath and Beyond today that could totally be manipulated into a fursuit. XD.
I'm working on a fursuit head tutorial at the moment. It'll be on deviantART.


----------



## Keyox (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: Hey, anyone have any furry head tutorials? preferrably ones that arent overly car*

I'd go into the fursuit community on LiveJournal, there's buttloads of tutorials and WIP pictures, and everybody's there to answer questions and stuff. It has everything.
http://community.livejournal.com/fursuit/


----------



## Zrcalo (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: Hey, anyone have any furry head tutorials? preferrably ones that arent overly car*



Keyox said:


> I'd go into the fursuit community on LiveJournal, there's buttloads of tutorials and WIP pictures, and everybody's there to answer questions and stuff. It has everything.
> http://community.livejournal.com/fursuit/



aw thanks!

and I already bought the fur and everything.... I plan on making the mouth using sculpy II.


----------

